# MLCS Matched Rail and Stile set for Glass Doors



## Joe0418 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hoping someone can help here. Purchased the Matched Rail and Stile set for Glass Doors (8845A & 8845B) some time back and finally looking to use them. What I found was that the online instructions are terrible, not wortth the paper they're printed on. Does anyone have a good set of setup instructions for these bits?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I understand that most rail and style sets are very similar in operation.

Here are a couple of videos showing their use.


----------



## Joe0418 (Aug 27, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I understand that most rail and style sets are very similar in operation.
> 
> Here are a couple of videos showing their use.


Thanks for the quick response. I've done plenty of rail and stile cabinet doors in the past but never a glass door with matching stacked bits. The last time I did a glass door, if I recall correctly, I used a combination of my router and table saw. I thought purchasing this matched set would make my life easier but as stated the instructions that are provided for the MLCS 8845 are terrible. Clearer instructions or even a video would have been extremely helpful.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another method would be to put a rabbet in the back of the doors and use glass pins to hold the glass in place. ?


----------



## Joe0418 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, that's how I made my first set some time ago. Was really hoping this would be an easier solution. I guess I'll keep playing for a while. I have plenty of scrap wood to try different settings with.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Sommerfeld has a video of his glass door set, which is likely the same. Here it is in two parts.






Part two 




Part three 




I like the way he does his videos, usually straight forward with no cuts. I have this in the DVD version and it is all one video.


----------



## Joe0418 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## Joe0418 (Aug 27, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I think Sommerfeld has a video of his glass door set, which is likely the same. Here it is in two parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Just finished watching all three videos and learned much more than I was looking for. Actually, like his method for retaining glass panels better than I had seen before and using the three-piece set appears to be no more difficult that the stacked set I have. And the tips he provided regarding use of jigs makes so much sense. I may actually ditch my two-piece stacked set and go with his method since I'm looking to make numerous glass panel doors.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Joe0418 said:


> Thanks for the links. Just finished watching all three videos and learned much more than I was looking for. Actually, like his method for retaining glass panels better than I had seen before and using the three-piece set appears to be no more difficult that the stacked set I have. And the tips he provided regarding use of jigs makes so much sense. I may actually ditch my two-piece stacked set and go with his method since I'm looking to make numerous glass panel doors.


Yeah, he really is a master of the router. One hint that made a difference for me was to drop a half unch grommet (not an O ring) into the collet, so all the bits in the set bottom exactly the same. His bit set is great. I got old and will probably be selling that set since I'm not making doors like that anymore. They are beautiful in a tool-like way.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

Joe0418 said:


> Hoping someone can help here. Purchased the Matched Rail and Stile set for Glass Doors (8845A & 8845B) some time back and finally looking to use them. What I found was that the online instructions are terrible, not wortth the paper they're printed on. Does anyone have a good set of setup instructions for these bits?


I don't think this is a secret, but anytime I need to know a special method of doing something, the first place I look is Fine Woodworking. They usually have multiple articles written by pros from all over the world, many of whom got us where we are today. If you can't access from their website without a paid membership, Google your question and look for Finewoodworking in the results. That has worked several times for me. BTW, I dropped my association when they changed their web access policies a few years back.


----------



## Joe0418 (Aug 27, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I think Sommerfeld has a video of his glass door set, which is likely the same. Here it is in two parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Finally had an opportunity to watch the three videos (several times) and he definitely has a better method for making glass panel doors. After much trial and error (more error than I'd like) I've given up on the MLCS bits, broke down and purchased the bit set shown in the videos. Hoping to have them in the next few days then it's back to the router table.


----------



## FidelBrut (4 mo ago)

In most cases, 8 to 14 mm thick tempered or triplex glass, characterized by an interlayer between the layers, is used to manufacture door leaves. The most common method used for manufacturing glass panels is the float method. Through this technology, the glass is characterized by a perfectly flat surface and the absence of optical defects. I have worked in a door manufacturing firm, so I can do this by hand. But generally, it is best to order prefinished doors because this is the best solution.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @FidelBrut


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @FidelBrut


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Yeah, he really is a master of the router. One hint that made a difference for me was to drop a half unch grommet (not an O ring) into the collet, so all the bits in the set bottom exactly the same. His bit set is great. I got old and will probably be selling that set since I'm not making doors like that anymore. They are beautiful in a tool-like way.


I'm no longer doing much woodworking, so if you want to buy my Sommerfeld Glass Door set, let me know. Will sell it for about half the cost of new. They are in new condition, with the box. Just got too old and health issues. Sommerfeld bits are as good as they get.


----------

